# for betta keepers with curious cats



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I was at a thrift store and saw an old TV stand for $8 that looks just like the one in the photo. I removed the wheels and the shelf inside. My bookshelf style aquarium fits inside perfectly! I have it on top of my dresser with a small TV on top and the cats can't get to it MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!

I would post a picture of it but since it is in my bedroom, I think not. I'm a horrible housekeeper :lol: Maybe someday.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL How do they get into the tank? what kind of tank do you have?
My two couldnt get into my tank.. it is a typical 10 gallon though.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

They hop on top and take the filter cover off. Once I came home to find a filter half off the tank and the water all spilled out. Thankfully the motor had not burned out. After that I taped everything down with packing tape and it worked, but it's a pain come cleaning time. I did take some photos after all, I will upload soon!


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

I put my Bettas tank down on the floor by my kitty when we first got the fish just to see if we would have any problems. My kitty couldnt be bothered. lol

Good idea though for ones that would.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Double stick tape on the top of my tank cat hates it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

They have calmed down about the tanks these days but I don't trust them (I have 7 cats and 3 tanks).

The first shows with TV on top and the second shows with the glass doors open.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh wow, they're very curious! xD When I first got my tank they would try to stick their paws in the hood gap by the filter. But now they leave it alone for tr most part.

It looks great! Before I knew howto properly care for bettas I had my old betta in a 1/2 gallon unheated tank (yeah I know... It didn't take him long to die  ) my cat would sit by the "tank" and wrap his body around it. Once I came home and my cat had slid the lid off, but the lid fell in the tank so he couldn't get my betta.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 7 totally spoiled kitties. When I am home during the day, I leave the hood off of Sparkle's tank. 

My kitties love to drink the water even though they have numerous bowls of fresh well water to drink from. 

They don't even realize that a fish resides in the tank. Sparkle goes right up to the top and they completely ignore him.

I think my kitties believe I created a giant "fish-flavored" water bowl for them :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> I have 7 totally spoiled kitties. When I am home during the day, I leave the hood off of Sparkle's tank.
> 
> My kitties love to drink the water even though they have numerous bowls of fresh well water to drink from.
> 
> ...


Haha I made a fountain for my cats using a fish bowl & a filter... Here's how: http://www.tntpuff.com/cat_water_fountain.htm


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Try to be careful and know exactly what your kitties are drinking. I lost one of my poor kitties 2 years ago to end stage Kidney Failure. I only ever gave them tap water or drinking and found out it could have been due to the Floride that is in our tap water. I only give bottled distilled water now, I don't trust anything else.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> I have 7 totally spoiled kitties. When I am home during the day, I leave the hood off of Sparkle's tank.
> 
> My kitties love to drink the water even though they have numerous bowls of fresh well water to drink from.
> 
> ...


wouldn't the water chemicals and additives ruin their digestive and circulatory systems?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> wouldn't the water chemicals and additives ruin their digestive and circulatory systems?


So far kitties only have the usual "hairball" issues :lol:

I have a well and test my tank water often....it is fine. I only use a water conditioner when I do % water changes. Actually, I don't even think I need conditioner since my well has excellent water...but I use some just in case.

Bottom line ... the tank water is the same quality as the water in their water bowls .... only it is "fish-flavored" ;-)

If I ever had to "medicate" Sparkle for some reason, kitties would definitely NOT be allowed near his tank or 'hospital bowl'.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

10 years... that's how long it took for me to get her to not get on the computer desk. She will still stick her nose in any old tank water she can find. I'm notorious for being lazy after a wc. I hear lapping and she's got her face in a 5gal bucket with poopy fish water.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What a great deal you got on the rack and it works and looks perfect for your tank. I dont have any cats but my son does and they like to drink out of small cups instead of their big bowl so he has small cups of water sitting around everywhere its so funny lol !


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

O_O you got double protection on a betta fish.... xD 


lol I'm grateful that my cat are very gentle with my parakeet & lepard gecko. 

He never bother my fish & my pets but only go for squirrels & wild animals. I trained him to be gentle around my pets. I used to have a hermit crab that roam freely in my room, my cat would follow and sit by it. I had a runt parakeet which is a mate to my lonely parakeet, my cat loved that bird so much that he let Kiwi (a runt parakeet ) cleam him & sleep with. Sadly she got sick and died the next day at age of 4 years old.  If I show & ineracts with my new pet by my cat, he will know that was not his prey or to be harmed. he learned the hard lesson from my pet rat. :O

Only one thing that need to be protected is my cat's treats & food. He will open the cabinets in order to get his food. lol. I had to put the food in the highest I could reach but my cat are smart enough to find a way to get it. He opened a shoe box full of treats a few times. He has those big paws & his size is probably a little double than an averge cat, he got it from his father.... He can open the doors himself, oh my! He's seven years old and still do it lol. 

I only give my cat bottle of water & he never had a problem with it.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

oops


----------

